# Homeplayer sur mac, pb chargement



## paulabib (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Sans grande suprise, moi aussi je rencontre un pb pour lancer homeplayer sur ma freebox, je viens d'y passer des heures et j'avoue que je n'y comprends rien (pas très douée en effet...), c'est pourquoi je fais appel à vous !! Avec un peu de chance, l'un d'entre vous pourra peut-être m'aider (positivons...),

J'ai installé homeplayer sur mon mac book (jusque là tout va bien...) et lorsque je lance freeplayer sur ma freebox j'ai bien la page d'accueil avec la liste des films sur mon pc etc... mais lorsque j'essaie de lancer un film, clip ou autre j'ai toujours le même message : "le téléchargement à échoué" pourquoi ??

J'avoue que j'ai essayé de cherché sur des forums, beaucoup parlent de ce sujet mais pas forcément pour le même problème rencontré...

Si une âme charitable avait une réponse à cette question (devenue quasi-existentielle...) je le remercie d'avance !


----------



## macpower21 (15 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Je dois être un des rares qui n'a pas eu de problème avec un Freeplayer (j'utilise également Home Player) à par un son qui saccade parfois maissans grande gène (un petit retour en arrière et le tour est joué)

Quelques buestions ?
1/ ta FreeBox est-elle en mode routeur ?
2/ si oui, as tu spécifier la bonne adresse IP dans le panneau de config de la Freebox (free.fr) ?
3/ as tu essayé de lancer la lecture d'une vidéo directement depuis le mac ? (je fais toujours comme ça)
4/ as tu essayé plusieurs format de vidéo ? (je ne lis que des avi-divx ou mov-h264)


----------



## macpower21 (15 Octobre 2008)

*Attention Homeplayer ne fonctionne qu'avec les versions 0.8x de VLC et non avec les 0.9x*


----------



## Patriste (23 Octobre 2008)

macpower21 a dit:


> *Attention Homeplayer ne fonctionne qu'avec les versions 0.8x de VLC et non avec les 0.9x*




Tu es sur que ça marche avec vlc 0.8.6 ?  Chez moi homeplayer n'est jamais " vu " par la FBHD.


----------



## macpower21 (23 Octobre 2008)

Patriste a dit:


> Tu es sur que ça marche avec vlc 0.8.6 ?  Chez moi homeplayer n'est jamais " vu " par la FBHD.



As-tu bien configuré l'adresse IP de ton ordi dans le panneau de config de free.fr ?


----------



## issambres (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour moi, meme probleme:

- je vois les films ou les musiques (mais ça me fiat erreur de chargement )
- je peux visualiser les photos
- je ne peux pas utiliser le multipose via homeplayer
- j'ai la version 0.8.6f de VLC

A l'install, Homeplayer me dit que les parametres sont OK ( la dernière version de Homeplayer fait les vérification.

Des idées ?


----------



## macpower21 (4 Janvier 2009)

J'ai finalement laissé tomber homeplayer.
ça ramais trop souvent.
j'ai donc acheté un adaptateur minidvi hdmi et un cable hdmi sur ebay (moins de 20 euros le tous)


----------



## 78momo78 (26 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'aimerais bcp utiliser homeplayer, mais il ne se lance même pas . Quand je vois  que d'autres macusers avec Leopard n'ont aucun problème,  je m'interroge...A la place j'utilise Easybox par l'intermédiaire de MAMP heureusement. Mais POURQUOI Homeplayer ne se lance pas ????  J'ai beau cliquer dessus, il tente de s'ouvrir et se referme aussi sec..GRRRR. Tout est paramétré comme il faut (adresse IP sur console Free, etc..). Java 1.5 est installé par défaut sur les macs pourtant...Mystère...Je compte sur vos lumières pour m'éclairer car j'aimerais vraiment découvrir ce mod .
Au moins pour faire la comparaison avec Easybox. Je suis sur Mac OS 10.5.6 (PPC).

Merci d'avance


----------



## diablotok (4 Juillet 2010)

salut à tous!!!!

je profite de ce sujet pour vous expliquer mon soucis

J'ai tjrs utilisé "homeplayer" sur windows et depuis peu je suis sur mac et je rame un peu parfois.

donc j'ai installé VLC 0.86 puis j'ai installé homeplayer et j'arrive à lire mes films et mes series TV mais systématiquement la fin des vidéos est coupé alors que si je regarde sur le mac directe la vidéo est complète quelqu'un a une idée.

Mon mac est connecté à ma free en wifi est-ce du à cela? le problème serait il résolu si je connectais le mac en direct a la free? pourtant le PC était connecté en wifi et pas de soucis avec lui

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

